# SB2 - Salter Brothers Emerging Companies



## System (12 May 2021)

Upon listing, the Company will be a LIC focusing on a concentrated portfolio of investments consisting of listed and unlisted securities. 

The Company seeks to provide investors with attractive risk adjusted returns and capital growth and income over the long term by investing in a concentrated portfolio of listed and unlisted securities. The investment strategy, which will be implemented by the Manager, is to construct, using a disciplined investment process with a focus on capital preservation, an Investment Portfolio which focuses on Emerging Companies which is compositionally different to that of the ASX-Small Ordinaries Accumulation Index.

The investment strategy also endeavours to be compliant with the emerging companies investment requirements of the Australian Significant Investor Visa regime, although there is no guarantee that all investments in the Investment Portfolio will be complying emerging companies investments (or that the Company itself will be a complying emerging companies investment), under the SIV Regime. 

It is anticipated that SB2 will list on the ASX during June 2021.






						Home - Salter Brothers
					






					salterbrothersemergingcompanies.com.au


----------

